# Origin Free Consultation



## DC8 (Aug 13, 2008)

Hi All,

Can anyone give me any advice on the free consultations Origins are giving?

What do they include and what is discussed?

Do you get any further discounts on tx and do they pressure you to sign up?

Any advice pleaseeeeeee

Thanks a million x


----------



## IGWIN79 (Jan 19, 2009)

DC8 i would like to think it would be the same as when we payed for it , or else whats the point in free consult
When are you going hun ?


----------

